# new to me ym2000



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

hello guys i just picked this up and am looking for wiring diagram and manual if possible in pdf. i have no idea what all the levers do or what speed for pto etc when brush hogging.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*ut.*

Nice looking tractor! Does it run? Have you had any fun with it yet?
Here's one place for manuals, but I'm sure if you search for the YM2000 / YM240 you should be able to find something that will help you out! And....... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hoye tractor is the place for all things Yanmar.
Good luck & have fun w/ your new toy..


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

the people that had it before me had a bad starter switch and was just jumping the solenoid to start it and finally the starter went out. they had a friend replace the starter with the gear reduction one and since they dont have a switch and no solenoid on new starter they couldnt startit without fixer the starter switch and just went and bought a new tractor. 

i have seen it run so i just have to figure out the wiring.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

May have already seen this but if not it might help. Click on instructions for wiring. http://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/IS-52110.htm


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

i think they just put the wrong starter on it. i can touch the 2 wires under the dash together and the solenoid pops and the starter motor spins but no flywheel engagement.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

In the attachment the parts manual (Japanese).
There don`t exist operation or service manual in English for the YM2000 (so far I know).
The modified USA tractor for the YM2000 was YM241T(DT). You can use the operation manual
YM241T. I also have the service manual (but to big for uploading)for the YM241T and from there I took the copy from the wiring diagram. 
In futher if you don`t know how to repair the tractor let me know on the forum that I can sent you that partition from the service manual.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Now that is interesting. I have been following these Yanmar forums for several years and have never seen a YM241 manual much less a YM241 tractor. There are repair manuals out there for the YM195/240 (1700/2000). I am "guessing" the YM240 and YM241 are actually the same?


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I have figured out that it is the wrong starter. Now I just have to find one. They sure are expensive.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might try a gear reduction like this. http://www.maniacelectricmotors.com/new-starter-yanmar-tractor-2tr20-2tr17-engine-s114-145-146.html


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

winston said:


> Might try a gear reduction like this. http://www.maniacelectricmotors.com/new-starter-yanmar-tractor-2tr20-2tr17-engine-s114-145-146.html


anybody use this one? good price. just want to make sure it fits.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

The correct starter for this engine is Hitachi S114-S146 12V 1.3KW


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

winston said:


> might try a gear reduction like this. http://www.maniacelectricmotors.com/new-starter-yanmar-tractor-2tr20-2tr17-engine-s114-145-146.html


this starter worked great! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

dirtracer7x said:


> this starter worked great! Thanks for the tip.


Your welcome.


----------



## dirtracer7x (Feb 10, 2017)

Well started it up today and noticed water dripping from behind the starter. Pulled starter and found the block has a crack and covered it with some black stuff. 
Well I guess it junk now. What is one worth to sell for parts? Pretty bummed since it runs so good. I hate dishonest people.


----------

